# New Uber car requirement in PA: hybrids have 12 year age limit



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

As sort of background the current vehicle age limit in PA is 8 model years; the link below is the new rule that has been passed by PUC, already endorsed by PA Independent Regulatory Review Comission (IRRC) awaiting final assent by PA attorney general and publication by PA official bulletin.
It will be interesting to see whether and how Uber/Lyft will implement different age requirements for hybrid and non-hybrid vehicles.
http://www.pennlive.com/midstate/index.ssf/2015/04/uber_gets_initial_approval_to.html

"(d)] Vehicle age AND MILEAGE. [Unless otherwise permitted by the Commission, a vehicle may not be operated in call and demand service which] A vehicle that is more than* 10 model years old *OR HAS MORE THAN 350,000 MILES OF CUMULATIVE MILEAGE REGISTERED ON ITS ODOMETER may not be operated in call and demand service... "
"....*ELECTRIC VEHICLES, HYBRID ELECTRIC VEHICLES, AND VEHICLES UTILIZING ALTERNATIVE FUELS*, AS DEFINED IN THE MOTOR VEHICLE CODE AT 75 PA. C.S. § 102 (RELATING TO DEFINITIONS) AND § 9002 (RELATING TO DEFINITIONS), MAY OPERATE IN CALL AND DEMAND SERVICE UNTIL THE VEHICLE AGE OF* 12 MODEL YEARS* OR THE CUMULATIVE MILEAGE LEVEL OF 350,000 MILES REGISTERED ON THE ODOMETER. FOR EXAMPLE, FOR A VEHICLE WITH LESS THAN 350,000 MILES, THE LAST DAY ON WHICH A QUALIFYING MODEL YEAR 2016 ALTERNATIVE FUEL VEHICLE, HYBRID ELECTRIC VEHICLE, OR ELECTRIC VEFIICLE MAY BE OPERATED IN TAXI SERVICE IS DECEMBER 31, 2028. This provision is effective 6 MONTHS after [ ______] . (Editor's Note: the blank refers to the effective date of adoption ofthis proposed rulemaking).

For details see
http://www.irrc.state.pa.us/docs/3033/AGENCY/3033FF.pdf


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

so you can't drive a hybrid that's more than 12 year old/350,000 miles hybrid in PA?


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes. But for regular gas cars the limit is 10years/350,000 miles


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

wait is that Uber requirements or PA requirements?


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

PA requirements which will come in play later this summer. Both Uber and Lyft were pushing for a change from 8 to 10 year PA rule.


----------

